# Roccat Kone  Gewicht klemmt



## Zlicer (30. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Roccat Kone, nämlich, ich kann die Gewichte nicht wechseln. Ich bekomme den Knopf einfach nicht rein gedrückt..... pls help

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Burkuntu (30. Januar 2010)

Nur Geduld 
Bei meiner hat es auch eine Weile gedauert, bis das Gewicht endlich herausgefallen ist.
Einen Trick scheint es nicht zu geben


----------



## Zlicer (30. Januar 2010)

konntest du den knopf auch erst net reindrücken???

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Burkuntu (30. Januar 2010)

Das ging irgendwie, war aber schwergängig.
Ich habe einfach nicht locker gelassen, bis ich das Ding endlich wechseln konnte


----------



## Zlicer (30. Januar 2010)

ok, ich werde ma ein paar mal versuchen das gewicht zu wechseln und ma sehen ob die taste dann leichtgäniger wird^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Februar 2010)

Bei meiner Kone(schon lange wieder weg) sind die Gewichte immer leicht herausgerutscht, und bremsten die Maus so. Typisch Roccat irgenwie.....


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Februar 2010)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Bei meiner Kone(schon lange wieder weg) sind die Gewichte immer leicht herausgerutscht, und bremsten die Maus so. Typisch Roccat irgenwie.....




Halt Roccat. Die schaffen es halt nicht die Maus fehlerfrei zu bekommen. Hatte die Kone selber 5 mal.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habse 6x gehabt 

3x Maustasten klappern und 3x QUIETSCHEN des Mausrades!

Kommt mir definitiv nicht mehr ins Haus, die Bug-Kone


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Februar 2010)

Ja. So wirklich toll ist die Hardware nicht was Roccat bringt. Bei meinen waren entweder die Mausräder platt oder halt das der Sensor nach einem Tag verreckt ist. Oder erst garnicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. Februar 2010)

Bei meiner (ersten) quietscht das Mausrad 
Allerdings habe ich die Kone ausgewählt, weil sie mit Abstand am besten in der Hand liegt


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die liegt 1A in der hand. Einfach geil - aber die Imperator liegt genauso gut in der hand. Hol mir die morgen, weil meine G500 ja des Maustasten quietschen hat. 

naja ich würd die Maus einschicken oder umtauschen bezüglich dem Gewichte-Problem. Was andres bleibt da wohl nicht übrig


----------



## Speedguru (7. Februar 2010)

Bei mir gehen die Gewichte einfach raus und ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme!
SCheint, als hätte ich Glück 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> ....
> 
> naja ich würd die Maus einschicken oder umtauschen bezüglich dem Gewichte-Problem. Was andres bleibt da wohl nicht übrig




Schimpfen aber ein Roccat- Avatar benutzen 

hab selber auch die Kone, und der Knopf für die Gewichte geht nur schwer reinzudrücken.
hoffe sie lebt so lange wie meine alte Mx500

mfg


----------



## Zlicer (7. Februar 2010)

So: ich habe jetzt den Roccat Support angeschrieben und die antworteten das es normal sein dass der Knopf so schwer zu bedienen sei, damit die Gewichte nicht so einfach rausfallen. Ich solle mit einem Kugelschreiber oder ähnlichem auf den Knopf drücken.... und siehe das es geht!

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Tibor antwortet vom Roccat Service auch am Sonntag? o.O

@ klefreak: Ich hab auch noch andere Roccat Produkte. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Roccat nur im Bereich Headset es perfekt drauf hat. Hab die Vire und die Kave und bin mehr als zufrieden und begeistert . Die Kone an sich ist auch genial, trotzdem ne Bug-Kone


----------



## Zlicer (7. Februar 2010)

ne  ich habe die Mail Freitag bekommen   hab seit Donnerstag aber net mehr ins E-Mail geguckt gehabt.......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## rabit (8. Februar 2010)

Wie gut das ich meine MX Revo seit 4 Jahren habe und alles funzt wie am ersten Tag.
Aber zu dem Gewicht, kannst Du das Gewicht nicht mit einer Spitzzange entfernen?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Februar 2010)

Haha sei froh, also wenn es nach mir ginge könnte das Gewicht da drin kleben und nie wieder rausgehen  bei mir entschwindet es immer "automatisch" sprich ich bewege die maus zack es guckt n stück raus Oo


----------



## klefreak (8. Februar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Haha sei froh, also wenn es nach mir ginge könnte das Gewicht da drin kleben und nie wieder rausgehen  bei mir entschwindet es immer "automatisch" sprich ich bewege die maus zack es guckt n stück raus Oo




eventuell hast du es nicht richtig (fest genug) eingerastet?
--> das problem hatte ich auch anfangs..

@Gnome

meine Kone darf keinen Konebug haben, ansonsten


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Februar 2010)

doch ich raste es immer richtig ein ich mein tiefer als tief gehts ja nich rein xDDD


----------



## Gnome (8. Februar 2010)

Die ganzen Mäuse heutzutage taugen doch alle nix mehr . Mich wunderts, wieso das beim Hersteller keine Einbußen gibt...


----------



## klefreak (8. Februar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> doch ich raste es immer richtig ein ich mein tiefer als tief gehts ja nich rein xDDD



und dass bei dir der Taster für den "Auswurf" dann nicht richtig "rauskommt" und daher dort zu wenig einrastet??
--> ansonten würde ich den Support bemühen und das Teil austauschen..

mfg


EDIT:
@Gnome:

Dass neue "Hardware" teilweise qualitativ unter aller Sau ist, liegt halt auch am Konsumenten, der das wenig ahnded..

wenn meine Kone mal Mucken sollte kommt halt wieder die MX500 aufn Tisch, die Kone gabs halt als Aboprämie  und dafür ist sie eigentlich sehr gut..


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Februar 2010)

Hab keine gara mehr für die kone is mir auch egal brauch eh 1-2 neue mäuse brauch aber erstmal geld meine cyborg is gerade iwie im arsch - linke maustaste down da werd ich mal bei caseking anfragen wegen gara und ansonsten ka hol ich mir wahrsch eh die sidewinder x8 - die gefällt mir auch wenn se iwie billig rüberkommt xD


----------

